# Bennett trim tabs



## sjd0004 (Mar 7, 2010)

I need to know where I can find just the tab itself on a bennett sport tab system. All that I have found so far is entire kits and actuators with the tab. I need just the tab and some help finding one.


----------



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

Call Bennett, they have great customer service.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

ebay, craigslist, and marine surplus stores


----------



## Tommcgow (Feb 14, 2011)

Stevo,

What Size Sport Tab do you have? The M80 is 8" side to side and 10" fore to aft, the M120 is 10" side to side and 12" front to back.

Do you need the hinge plates that hold it to the transom as well?

Sometimes we have slightly scuffed up Trim Tabs that we can't sell as new that we offer at a deep discount. If I know what size you need I would be happy to see if he have any of them in the scratch and scuff inventory.


Tom McGow
Bennett Marine


----------



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

That is what I was talking about!! 

Customer service at its finest.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

*X2*

Way to go Tom. You should make a post in the shill area as well.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Stevo,
> 
> What Size Sport Tab do you have? The M80 is 8" side to side and 10" fore to aft, the M120 is 10" side to side and 12" front to back.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum! Thanks for contributing [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Can't say enough good things about Bennett.... every other company around would do well to serve their customers the way Bennett does (and their tab systems last years and years....).


----------



## Tommcgow (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words guys. 

DuckNut, 

What's the "shill area"?

Tom
Bennett Marine


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Shill is slang for people who come on forums trying to promote their products on the sly. It is frowned upon on most forums but Microskiff embraced it by creating a section specifically for this purpose. It use to be called the shill section but as time went on and the site became well established the name was changed to the Commercial Zone. Click on the home button and its about 1/2 way down the page. Then check out the top thread for guidance on how to use it properly.


----------



## Tommcgow (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks Tom_in-orl, 

I'll check it out, although I really don't have anything to say unless someone has a question about Trim Tabs that I can answer. . .

Tom
Bennett Marine


----------



## sjd0004 (Mar 7, 2010)

The reason I ask is because I grounded my boat last weekend and ripped the tab off the transom. I went back the other day to the place that I grounded and actually found my tab so all of yalls help has been welcome but luckily no longer needed. Now I just have to repair the holes and re-mount. whew


----------



## Tommcgow (Feb 14, 2011)

Stevo,

I'm glad you found the Trim Tab!

Take a good look at the mounting plates that hold the Trim Tab to the transom and make sure they are not bent before you reuse them. If they are bent you might loose the Trim tab in the future.

If it is bent, I can get you a good deal on a replacement.

Also did the pin that holds the actuator (ram) to the Trim Tab break when it came off? I can mail you a replacement at no charge if you need a new one.

Tom
Bennett Marine


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> Stevo,
> 
> I'm glad you found the Trim Tab!
> 
> ...



Tom, 

I must say, I have delt with many, many, many marine vendors/suppliers while I was at Action Craft! I was the purchasing manager then customer service manger for many a years. In all the time there, I NEVER had another company that I bragged about like Bennett Marine! I even remember sending back pumps that had been under water and you guys would send me news in return at no charge! Kuddo's to you and the Bennett Marine!

Weedy


----------



## Tommcgow (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks Weedy!

Tom


----------



## sjd0004 (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry for the slow reply But yes the plate is bent slightly on the transom side where the bolt holes are. I was just going to put it in a vise and bend it back. The actual hinge part is fine. The pin is still in the actuator ram and the plastic hinge on the tab is broke. I ordered a new hinge and pin last night. The only difficult part was repairing the holes that were ripped in the transom. That is some pretty good customer service tabman. Makes me want to buy some stuff from you.


----------



## Tommcgow (Feb 14, 2011)

> Sorry for the slow reply But yes the plate is bent slightly on the transom side where the bolt holes are. I was just going to put it in a vise and bend it back. The actual hinge part is fine. The pin is still in the actuator ram and the plastic hinge on the tab is broke. I ordered a new hinge and pin last night. The only difficult part was repairing the holes that were ripped in the transom. That is some pretty good customer service tabman. Makes me want to buy some stuff from you.


Sounds good Stevo, let me know if you have any trouble bending everything back in place and I will be happy to see how I can help.

Tom 
Bennett Marine


----------

